# Bowl #2



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Well, I've done it again. Small chunk of cherry, 5" diameter, 2-1/2" tall, it's thick at about 1/2" (I'm still a chicken), finished with BLO/shellac/friction polish. There were several places where the finish just would NOT shine up, despite my best efforts. Some tearout in the end grain which I wet-sanded with BLO and got filled with the slurry. Did a little something different with the rim. LOML likes it







.









































My little signature lasering on the bottom. Again I used the little 1/4" foot on this bowl. Easy to turn and gives a place for the Oneway to grab when doing the inside.

Comments and critiques welcome.

Nancy (133 days)


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

More detail on the laser technique please, sounds interesting.
johnep


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's purty!


----------



## stevie (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bowl#2*

Hi Nancy my name is Stevie I only joined this forum yesterday. I think your bowl looks great,also the laser etching sounds intriguing.I seem to have the opposite problem to you.I make the walls to thin and sometimes carry on through the bottom, still practice makes perfect.Can't wait to see more,
Stevie.:icon_smile::thumbsup: 
​


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for the compliment on my bowl, Stevie. I note that you're in Wirral, England. There is a man from there on Sawmill Creek who does laser work. His name is Frank Corker, and his location is Moreton, Wirral. You might want to contact him if you'd like to know more about the lasering. 

Don't know how long it will be before you see more bowls---I'm in the midst of a huge job of plaques for the New Mexico State Fair, and it may be a few weeks before I get back to my lathe!!

Nancy (126 days)


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Stevie, you might want to pic a set of these http://www.turningtools.co.uk/glossary/callipers/callips.html up to help with thicknesses. Just thought I would mention it.


----------

